# Audio trouble



## rusty (Feb 6, 2012)

Recently reinstalled and I'm not having any luck getting audio via headphones.


```
# pciconf -lv
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:       class=0x040300 card=0x13723842 chip=0x0beb10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
hdac1@pci0:0:20:2:      class=0x040300 card=0x841b1043 chip=0x43831002 rev=0x40 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'IXP SB600 High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```



```
> cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm6: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
pcm7: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #3 Digital> (play)
```


From *boot -v*:

```
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC892
hdac1:  HDA Codec ID: 0x10ec0892
hdac1:        Vendor: 0x10ec
hdac1:        Device: 0x0892
hdac1:      Revision: 0x03
hdac1:      Stepping: 0x02
hdac1: PCI Subvendor: 0x841b1043
hdac1:  Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=39 total=37
hdac1: 
hdac1: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac1: GPIO: 0x40000002 NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac1:  nid 17 0x99430140 as  4 seq  0     SPDIF-out Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac1:  nid 18 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac1:  nid 20 0x01014010 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac1:  nid 21 0x01011012 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac1:  nid 22 0x01016011 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 0
hdac1:  nid 23 0x01012014 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 0
hdac1:  nid 24 0x01a19850 as  5 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 8
hdac1:  nid 25 0x02a19c60 as  6 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 12
hdac1:  nid 26 0x0181305f as  5 seq 15       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac1:  nid 27 0x02214c20 as  2 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 12
hdac1:  nid 28 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac1:  nid 29 0x4005e601 as  0 seq  1      Line-out  None jack  5 loc  0 color   White misc 6
hdac1:  nid 30 0x01456130 as  3 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc  1 color  Orange misc 1
hdac1:  nid 31 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac1: Patched pins configuration:
hdac1:  nid 17 0x99430140 as  4 seq  0     SPDIF-out Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac1:  nid 18 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 20 0x01014010 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac1:  nid 21 0x01011012 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac1:  nid 22 0x01016011 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 0
hdac1:  nid 23 0x01012014 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 0
hdac1:  nid 24 0x01a19850 as  5 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 8
hdac1:  nid 25 0x02a19c60 as  6 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 12
hdac1:  nid 26 0x0181305f as  5 seq 15       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac1:  nid 27 0x02214c20 as  2 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 12
hdac1:  nid 28 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 29 0x4005e601 as  0 seq  1      Line-out  None jack  5 loc  0 color   White misc 6 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 30 0x01456130 as  3 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  5 loc  1 color  Orange misc 1
hdac1:  nid 31 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
```


----------



## mav@ (Feb 7, 2012)

Where exactly you are connecting your headphones? If to the front panel socket, you should probably use /dev/dsp5 device, or make it default with [cmd=]sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=5[/cmd]


----------

